# Golden Graham



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with Golden Graham Retrievers in Connecticut?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

No experience, are there any clearances?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

A bunch of dogs listed on K9data with clearances. Looks like pedigrees are filled with breedings to Kyon, Cross Creek and Kingsgold pedigrees. 

I have to say that they *REALLY *need to improve on their website by linking pedigrees to K9data as I am not impressed by the website alone. No personal experience with them at all.

Can you post the sire & dam's registered names?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Very odd website! No registered names for the dogs and tons of misspellings and grammatical errors, plus lots of incorrect information (look at the page about showing your dog). While spelling and grammatical errors don't say anything about the dogs, it does reflect on the level of detail the breeder puts into what she is doing, plus the incorrect information is just weird. Looking at K9data, there is a Golden Graham dog with a Canadian championship, so she must have some knowledge about it, but she states that the dog must have clearances in order to show. It seems she uses a handler, but I would hope she was a bit more in the loop than that.

Looking at K9data under the name of the breeder shows some dogs under Giselle Graham's name, the kennel appears to have Chrys-Haefen and Skylon lines. On OFA the clearances appear to be spotty, some dogs have two clearances listed, some have three. Some have hips, some have elbows, some have cardiac and some have CERFs, so they clearly are willing to do all four, but none have all four listed. Their foundation dogs from Canada may have Canadian clearances, but the dog's they bred and are breeding should have all four.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

This bitch has all four clearances:

Pedigree: Golden Grahams Royal Sasha


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

....and another: Pedigree: Golden Grahams Phoenix Rising the 1st

There is also another breeder who is Golden Graham. Giselle is Golden Grahams.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Neither Golden Graham's Royal Sasha or Golden Graham's Phoenix Rising have their CERFs listed on the OFA site and on K9data neither actually have a CERF number for their eye clearances, one just has a date, the other has "CERF" and a date. That does not count as a verifiable clearance.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Uh... say what? This is from the showing portion of the website:

"*Your dog will have to pass a numerous amount of tests in order to be able to be shown. First the dogs hips need to be at least a fair. Its eyes, bite, and heart all need to be cleared for showing. If they dont pass dont worry the dog is still breedable."
*
ETA: I think there are multiple Golden Grahams websites? I may be looking at the wrong one?*
*


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Selli-Belle said:


> Neither Golden Graham's Royal Sasha or Golden Graham's Phoenix Rising have their CERFs listed on the OFA site and on K9data neither actually have a CERF number for their eye clearances, one just has a date, the other has "CERF" and a date. That does not count as a verifiable clearance.


My bad....true.....no CERF # but that doesn't mean they didn't take the dog in - just they never mailed the form to CERF. I didn't take the time to go to OFA to verify - just a quick look at her website & K9data. We have MANY breeders - reputable as well, that still don't send in the form to CERF. Looking at the studs who Giselle has bred her bitches to - example: Chris Meile/Cross Creek (former GRCA president) and placed a puppy with Bruce McLean - Kingsgold, I would guess that the eye form was shown to both the stud dog owner and to Bruce. 

My suggestion to the OP would be to contact Giselle and set up an interview if you are serious about a puppy and see the clearances in hardcopy on both sire & dam. Eyes should be cleared yearly.

And again, the website needs a major overhaul!


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Uh... say what? This is from the showing portion of the website:
> 
> "*Your dog will have to pass a numerous amount of tests in order to be able to be shown. First the dogs hips need to be at least a fair. Its eyes, bite, and heart all need to be cleared for showing. If they dont pass dont worry the dog is still breedable."
> *
> ...


I noticed that as well.......very odd. 

This is the website and they are in CT:

Golden Grahams


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

This is also odd. From the same site:

*The only time you need to worry about your dogs eyes, ears, and teeth is if you're going to show it. 

*This breeder seems grossly uninformed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..just saw this thread and clicked on that link for the website! I'm quite appalled at the information. I couldn't believe anyone would say that not having clearances is ok and that you could still breed them! Wow!


----------



## Laura Way (May 25, 2009)

I live in CT and never have heard of this kennel or breeder. I know many breeders in the state and they are one I have ever heard of.


----------



## Jat (Jan 11, 2012)

TobysDad said:


> Anybody have any experience with Golden Graham Retrievers in Connecticut?


I have a dog from Golden Graham Kennels in CT....kennel is great to work with.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Jat said:


> I have a dog from Golden Graham Kennels in CT....kennel is great to work with.


What are the registered names of the sire and dam of your puppy? This will help us understand what dogs she is breeding, because her website is not informative.


----------



## borngrace (Aug 30, 2012)

We have a 12 year old golden from Golden Grahams in Newtown, CT. He is and has always been a wonderful, beautiful and healthy dog. His mother was Cameo Royal Camomille and his dad was Malagold Storm Cloud. I would absolutely recommend them as a breeder. I have seen only 2 dogs in the 12 years we have had ours that I thought were as pretty and as full of loving personality -- both times I approached the owners it turned out they were from the same breeder. We will definitely use them again when the time is right for another golden.


----------



## wishstar (Sep 24, 2012)

TobysDad said:


> Anybody have any experience with Golden Graham Retrievers in Connecticut?


I have my second dog from Giselle, and he is now almost three. All of the dogs she breeds have clearances for hips, eyes, and cardiac. She is an extremely reputable breeder, and I researched them all! My main goal was to get away from the legacy of Goldrush Kennels, which has such a long history of cancer in its lines. 
There is another site in Canada called Graham Goldens. There is no connection.


----------



## goldenchas (May 8, 2009)

Yes. Giselle Graham is an incredibly conscientious breeder. Her dogs are stunning and their disposition, awesome. Harley, 3 year old Golden, is my second golden from this breeder. My first golden from her, Oliver lived 13 years with few health issues. Three years ago, I flew to Connecticut from California to pick up my second golden from her. Harley is related to my first golden, and even more stunning. I can't imagine purchasing a golden from any other breeder. Giselle is so knowledgable and so absolutely careful and caring as a breeder. I have only positive things to say about this breeder and her dogs≥


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

goldenchas said:


> Yes. Giselle Graham is an incredibly conscientious breeder. Her dogs are stunning and their disposition, awesome. Harley, 3 year old Golden, is my second golden from this breeder. My first golden from her, Oliver lived 13 years with few health issues. Three years ago, I flew to Connecticut from California to pick up my second golden from her. Harley is related to my first golden, and even more stunning. I can't imagine purchasing a golden from any other breeder. Giselle is so knowledgable and so absolutely careful and caring as a breeder. I have only positive things to say about this breeder and her dogs≥


Not to be cynical.. First post on an old thread....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you have a k9data pedigree for your dog?


----------



## Adogable9 (May 3, 2017)

Yes we have a beautiful male from Golden Graham Retrievers. He turned a year old this
past Jan. He is absolutely beautiful and the sweetest !! I have owned 5 Goldens before him and currently also have another one from a breeder in Vermont. Giselle, the breeder
has been very informative and helpful. Still in contact with her and she is always available to help. All of her dogs have the same, sweet personality. When I lost my two heart dogs I never thought I would find another as sweet as they were, but I did! He loves children
and is smart as can be. I would absolutely recommend getting a pup from her!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but was surprised to read some of the less than positive comments. Giselle runs the HVGRC health clinic which is held each year in January and does a good job of it. It's not an easy activity to run and one that I think represents a serious interest in the health of the breed. An acquaintance of mine has had a Golden from Golden Grahams with a very sweet temperament and generally good health.


----------

